# Portugal motorways A2 and A6



## peterthebruce (Jun 21, 2006)

When we visit Portugal soon we are planning to go north up parts of the A2 motorway from Albufeira and then across to Badajoz on parts of the A6 motorway. Are these normal pay-your-toll-at-the-booth motorways as in France or are they victim to the complexities with automatic payment that some of the other motorways are afflicted with? If so we will avoid them. As a first timer to Portugal, I must admit it puts me off visiting the country a bit! I might be tempted to stay here in Spain! Any help appreciated as I don't want a fine/bill posted to me in UK in six months time! I thought Austria was difficult enough...


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

I cannot say whether these two motorways are the new electronic tolls but I have a feeling they were toll roads before the new system was introduced.

However, my advice would be to avoid the toll roads for that journey. There are some very quiet main roads that go your way. The Alentejo region of Portugal is one of the least densely populated areas in Europe.

JohnW


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Oh and I meant to say that there is no chance of you getting a fine through the post. The electronic tolls can only recognise Portuguese number plates. The locals have to wait 2 working days and then have 5 days to go to their local Post Office and pay the charges.

If you are coming in to Portugal on the A22 from Spain the first section of the motorway is free to Junction 17 (Monte Gordo/Altura), from there you can get on the N125.

JohnW


----------



## orange22 (Mar 7, 2009)

We are in Portugal at the moment.
Things have changed this year.
When you enter via Vila Real from Spain you are automatically given a 30 day ticket,your van number is read and you feed in bank card details. If you dont use it nothing happens. 
If after the 30 days ,you go on a motorway that is electronic you can go to any post office ( 48 hours after event ) and pay. 
They have made it simple.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Last year I came in from Spain on the motorway and turned off for Fuseta,next day I used it to go from Faro to Lagos,never payed anything and have never heard from anyone.


----------



## peterthebruce (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks John for the junction 17 tip. I will get off there and it is not far to Tavira. Thanks also to the others for their tips. I think I might do the slow roads through the Alentejo which is where I intend to visit.


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

We haven't used the toll roads at all so far. Just get off the A22 at junction 17 onto the N125...it is rather rough in places, but it,s not busy and is plenty big enough. There are loads of motor homes using it. You will miss all the fab places to stop if you stick to the toll roads. We are LOVING Portugal!


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Emphasis on rather rough in places,it's a 'mare of a road,pick where you want to come off and use the motorway.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

orange22 said:


> ....... you are automatically given a 30 day ticket,your van number is read and you feed in bank card details. If you dont use it nothing happens.


Surely that is only if you divert off into the 'foreigners lane' ? I think you have the option of just driving through do you not? We entered Portugal from the north and knowing we were not going to use the toll roads we just ignored the 'foreigners pull in here' lane.

JohnW


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

If I remember right you just put your credit card in the toll machine and it just takes the toll, but there again I am only the driver, all that side of the things is the domain of Sandra, when she can reach the buttons on the machine..Right hand drive. :wink: 

ray.


----------

